# Artic Cat wheels on my brute



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

I found a guy wanting to trade me a set of new, only rode on twice 29.5 outlaws for my Zillas. His bolt pattern in 4/115, and mine is 4/110. Will they go on, but be tight, or not at all.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think they will fit. Even if they do, it will stress the studs/rim/hub and something will break.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They won't fit...I tried it before.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

they are real close, but close only counts with horseshoes an handgernades, brutes are 4110 ac 4115


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

I figured as much, But i knew someone has tried it before.... It is a great deal, had to aske even though i already knew the answer


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

They have adapters that will allow this to work....

nevermind, I can only get 4/115 to 4/110 not 4/110 to 4/115....sorry.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Like stated above they ain't gonna work.


----------

